# My friend's pom hasa collapsed trachea



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, my friend's pom, Astor - age 3yrs, was recently diagnosed with a collapsed trachea and we were both very sad to find out about the news  I searched on SM for some tips that I can give her and she was most thankful for them, but I was wondering if there is anything more up to date in terms of surgery or medicine for pups suffering from a CT. I also sent her a story someone posted of their yorkie who had CTat the age of 3 but lived a long and fullfilling life and ended up passing away due to old age (can't remember who's story on SM it was though). She feels very guilty that she didn't take him to the vet sooner, but we both thought it was allergies. It wasn't until she couldn't get him to walk that she finally decided to take him in. I told her, there was no way of knowing and not to be so hard on herself. She really is a good mommy to Astor and even had him in training for agility which they both loved, but unfortunately, the vet has limited his activity now - poor sweet boy loved to run. Below is a little video starring Astor about dog eye care. 





 
Again, if anyone else can share their stories about how to deal with this, we would both greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I have no advice/info but want to wish Astor the best! I'll be keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

what a beautiful boy. I am really sorry to read this  I have no advice other than my thoughts and prayers for his precious boy... I hope someone with the more info about this topic will read your thread and give some feedback, experience, input...etc 
hugs
Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not much help but wanted to tell you I'm really sorry to hear this. Astor is a beautiful Pom and I'm sure his mom is worried to death! Let us know how he does and I hope you get some answers from people who have dealt with CT. 
:grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

there is a group on yahoogroups.com and it is called collapsed trachea and there are dogs on there with CT

from everything i have read the surgery is not that successful and still pretty new as there was a yorkie on my yahoogroups who had the surgery and it was not successful and the dog died shortly after surgery. 

I have been reading up on this as Lucy honks when she gets excited and none of my other 3 have ever done this only reverse sneeze. Lucy needs a dental bad and I am very nervous that this will get worse after putting a tube down her throat  so I am in limbo teeth vs trachea.

The group above has some great tips and hopefully some others on here will as well. 

someone on yt swears by lomotil so you may want to look into that

http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/diphenoxylate-logen-lomotil-lonox/page1.aspx

i think it is because it is an opiate and calms them down

Diphenoxylate belongs to a class of drugs known as opiate agonists (morphine derivative). 

here is the info that may help as this person suggesting this has dealt with a few ct dogs in her rescue and your friend may want to reach out to her for help as well as she would probably talk with her 

http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/si...6-collapsed-trachea-update-2.html#post3281143

astor is adorable. Tell your friend not to beat herself up as it runs in toy breeds. The only thing you can do is not put collars on them to avoid this when walking them so best to use harnesses but otherwise not a whole lot you can do to avoid it if it is going to happen. Some dogs are just born with weaker tracheas and it collapses when they get excited so you have to keep them calm so they do not escalate to that level as it is like a straw and someone pinching the straw. The trachea is in the throat so it sounds like a goose honk and cough and the reverse sneeze is more of a snort as in the nose

here are some videos to distinguish between them

http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/yo...l-cough-reverse-sneeze-collapsed-trachea.html


----------

